# Detailing event venue ?



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I have just started a new role running a 41 bed rehab in Chorley Lancashire. It's a huge Victorian house in its own 14 acres it has a huge sweeping gravel drive and two massive car parks. Would make a great meet up point and there is a commercial kitchen on site. If anyone wanted to use the grounds for an event then I could sort this foc or a small donation to our new social enterprise we are establishing for clients of the rehab. I would like to establish a social enterprise detailing business there at some point in the future. 

But for know there is the offer of a venue for a cars and coffee meet type thing or something more formal xmas market event. Just pm me. 

Cheers,

Hufty


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Great idea Hufty, best of luck in your venture :thumb:


----------



## The Rover (May 4, 2012)

Sounds Good Hufty.
I'm from Chorley so would be interested in a coffee & cars type meet up.
Might be a good way to promote my Detailing & Valeting business:lol:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I could even provide a 15 seat minibus that is in need of a good detail :lol:

The website is www.saluswithnellhall.co.uk if people want to take a look, literally 5 mins from Junc 3 M65. I'm not selling anything unless you need a detox or rehab :lol: so hopefully not contravening advertising rules.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Tongue and cheek given its a rehab unit but we could have a Detailers Anonymous meet and stop each other buying more gear. I certainly need help


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

We can do treatment for any type of addiction Mike, I'll pop a DW discount code up. 

The only caveat would be no drugs or alcohol on site. 

Could be the worlds first da meeting.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't want to contravene any forum rules but think I remember a regional thread post a while ago that was to arrange a meet with a view to swaps? I've got tons of stuff I'd happily swap.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Meet up sounds great


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Ok chaps there seems to be a bit of interest in this as a possibility. 

I can definitely offer the venue for free, we are starting a social enterprise for clients to set up a market garden style project growing food for the kitchen and making hang baskets and bedding plants to generate some income to reinvest and get some of the income to build expand the SE voluntarily project. No one gets paid and surplus gets reinvested in delivering and developing more activities. 

So the venue would be free and perhaps we could provide bacon butties and brews at a modest cost which might net us a few quid for the SE coffers. I'm just wondering what we would do when there apart from eat butties and drink tea and chat it would be nice if some local traders / detailers could offer to pitch up and maybe do demo work or how to sessions. Happy for their to be some trading going on and maybe a little contribution to SE or donate a raffle prize or something cheesy.

My colleague is big in the American care scene and would could invite chongs and his fiesta sport back over to laugh at. There is an onsite detox and rehab so it needs to be a totally dry event. As said I would like,to,set up a detailing social enterprise so we train those iin the project how to detail and then offer subsidised details with any profit getting back into the service. It's a very posh area of Chorley , Withnell with lots of nice motors abouta. 

Would be nice if a couple of groups retailers or manufacturers would chip inn with time to help organise it. We. Can detail the company 56 plate 15 seat bus loads of swirls and faded paint / plastics to restore lon demos etc. 

What do you think guys DW - cars coffee rehab and butties. 

Anyone up for investing a couple of hours for an event in October.? Swap shop sales or just scuff up chongos gto. 

My director owns nw biggest taxi firm he always has the front page headline advertising banner in Bolton metro so maybe get a little press coverage 

Comments welcome, dates etc.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I can send you some DW stickers and bits for say the first 10 people to arrive


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

If this grows to become a big event I may be swayed to make the journey down. From Glasgow what is it, roughly 3 hours maybe?


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Chorley FM might sponsor it?!

They could call it 'coming in 'ya cars!'

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> If this grows to become a big event I may be swayed to make the journey down. From Glasgow what is it, roughly 3 hours maybe?


3 hours should do it Brian maybe a little less. Be nice to see a few abarthisti there.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

:thumb:James from remyroc kindly offered to donate some gear as raffle prizes:thumb:

Date wise sat or Sunday late October early November


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Good luck with this Hufty,sounds like a great idea :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just seen this hufty am sure me and my mate could attend :thumb: might have the WHITE beast by then, you could do your first secession on us all who suffer from DAS! " denial automotive syndrome :lol::lol: be very happy to help you out with anything you need mate:thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Cheers chongo much appreciated :thumb:

Don't bring the white skoda it's not that sort of place


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Brilliant idea  Great way to meet people and Show off peoples hard work


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

*Cars Coffee & Rehab*

ok folks, I have had a chat with residents and they would be more than happy to welcome you Guys along for a few hours on a Sunday.

I am a bit of novice at organising such events so any suggestions would be most welcome.

I'm thinking a kind of 10-2pm event. As I say we have two huge gravel car parks so plenty of room for cars and lovely long gravel drive. I'm guessing bacon butties and brews are a must and no problem here as we have a full pro kitchen.

I'm not planning on this being a commercial event but if local retailers and detailers want to promote / demonstrate their businesses then I think those attending would welcome that ?.

The benefit for the centre is two fold firstly it's a great place and I want to encourage greater community engagement. Secondly we are launching a social enterprise, a voluntary organisation to utilise some of the grounds we have and develop a project growing fruit, veg and bedding plants to generate enough to sustain the project. I have had some kind offers of donations so we could run a raffle to generate some 'seed' forgive pun, money.

So assuming there is enough interest then the question is when. 23rd 30th October or 6th November ? Please vote in the poll.

My only caveat is that Salus is a rehab centre for those recovering from addiction, so no alcohol, no drugs and no judgemental views. Everyone is entitled to their opinion but if yours is not supportive of our cause then I would ask you to give this a miss. Our residents are no different than you or I and in taking action to improve their lives they deserve our respect.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

sunday 23rd october or sunday 30th october im in
cant do sunday 6th november


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

just asked whizzer if i could say this in here and he said i could.

i have 4 litres of car chem revolt fall out remover for sale if anyone wants this i can bring it with me to this meet


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> just asked whizzer if i could say this in here and he said i could.
> 
> i have 4 litres of car chem revolt fall out remover for sale if anyone wants this i can bring it with me to this meet


 Very Generous offer for a good cause 👍


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

suds said:


> Very Generous offer for a good cause 👍


not sure if i understand that man but thanx i guess


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Can't do either of the October dates but as I'm only 15mins away I'll pop in if I can...


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> not sure if i understand that man but thanx i guess


Think he believes you are donating the proceeds to the cause


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

looks like i can now do the 6th november now


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Ok everyone it's a goer, we have decided Sunday 30th October 10am til 2pm


----------



## Jackieham (May 28, 2014)

Sounds interesting. Have I missed the address for this?


----------



## The Rover (May 4, 2012)

Shazbat!-Sunday 30th is the one day I can't do. Was looking forward to this, so hopefully it goes well & there will be other meet ups in the future.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Jackieham said:


> Sounds interesting. Have I missed the address for this?[/Address is Salus Withnell Hall, Bury Lane, withnell, Chorley PR6 8BH.
> 
> :thumb:


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Try my best to make it, will also try to drag my mate along in his new M4.
Is it a kind of swap meet as well ? got plenty of stuff to get rid of.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

woodym3 said:


> Try my best to make it, will also try to drag my mate along in his new M4.
> Is it a kind of swap meet as well ? got plenty of stuff to get rid of.


I think it's more of a fund raising day:thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> I think it's more of a fund raising day:thumb:


Can't see woodym's mate donating his M4 Chongas  but I do have a Robin Unreliant if he wants a swap (reluctant as I am now that the valuation has doubled, it would be unladylike not to seeing it's a fundyraiser )


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Can't see woodym's mate donating his M4 Chongas  but I do have a Robin Unreliant if he wants a swap (reluctant as I am now that the valuation has doubled, it would be unladylike not to seeing it's a fundyraiser )


If huftys tronbowler breaks for the raffle, then Pud's, we could use your Robin urinalysis as a replacement :lol: just put a brush stick through it, throw the raffle tickets in then spin the robin around, Sorted.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

suds said:


> Can't see woodym's mate donating his M4 Chongas  but I do have a Robin Unreliant if he wants a swap (reluctant as I am now that the valuation has doubled, it would be unladylike not to seeing it's a fundyraiser )


Ha Ha, I will ask him but dont be offended if he declines your kind offer.:car:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Can I smell Bacon cooking?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Have a great day Guys, hope it raises loads of money and sorry I could not be with you


----------

